# To the bottom of the sea



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Oil down 30% VIX exploding higher S&P locked limit down and the US markets aren't even open for the week. Corona virus cases doubling every 3 days. What is to become of us?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4x8QmMFaJw


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I most likely will just keep collecting my dividends and not look at the market on down days...same as usual.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Oil down 30% VIX exploding higher S&P locked limit down and the US markets aren't even open for the week. Corona virus cases doubling every 3 days. What is to become of us?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4x8QmMFaJw


 Everyone has their eye on the wrong thing news events i.e., Corona instead of letting the markets tell them what to do. Rusty you will do fine will not be right 100% your edge is your a true technician since you use price i.e., moving averages


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

:) lonewolf said:


> your a true technician since you use price i.e., moving averages



wolf this will not do, coming from you

in these troubled times we are expecting nothing less from yourself than a full inter-planetary quadra-galactic astronomical book of revelations


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

humble_pie said:


> wolf this will not do, coming from you
> 
> in these troubled times we are expecting nothing less from yourself than a full inter-planetary quadra-galactic astronomical book of revelations


 The devil 666 is in the details Where was the S&P 11 years ago around this date.

Astro Econ Robert Hilt was calling for Monday to be a big Astro day for a while now. He was calling for a big move Monday for a while. 

Arch Crawford wall street best known Astrologer nailed the 1987 crash as well as top Market timer 2008 went 200% short near the recent top & in his letter was expecting the market to crash into 27th & 28th of Feb he is still holding some of the short position


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Imagine the reaction when California and New York are simultaneously hit with quarantines. Who is going to go through New York subways during an outbreak? 

A lot to think about for Wall Street investment bankers there when they feel the fear in the subway when they go to work.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I told you all years ago the mr wolf was gonna be right one a these days!!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

the warning signs were all there.....plain as the nose on your face:

Warning for Stock Market Investment

If you have a heavily afflicted Moon in the natal horoscope, it indicates fickle mind and such people should not invest in stock market.
The placement of Lord of 8th house in the 4th/5th/9th and 10th house in the natal chart indicates losses in the stock market.
The placement of Sun and Rahu in the 1st/5th and 9th house in the natal chart and if not aspected by beneficial Jupiter indicates a severe loss in stock trading.
The placement of the lord of 5h/9th and 11th in the 12th house indicates loss in the stock market.
Retrograde lord of 6th and 11th house placed in the 12th house also signifies the loss in the stock market.
If all quadrants are not aspected by any planet and if empty and Moon is placed in the 6th/8th and 12th house, the native will face severe losses in the stock market.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Regardless of what the markets do my holdings will produce around $13k and change for the year, so that will cushion the drop in share prices to a degree.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Regardless of what the markets do my holdings will produce around $13k and change for the year, so that will cushion the drop in share prices to a degree.


Should get you through the day. lol


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't remember what happened to oil stocks/companies when a drop like this happened during the Guf War. Mind you that was for a different reason, but if this lasts for a few months are any canadian companies in the oil sector likely to go under?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Oil is already suffering, demand falling, oil price dropping like a rock, major oil producers struggling.

If the world is really going to hell and millions dying what makes you think companies will continue to pay dividends?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Oil is already suffering, demand falling, oil price dropping like a rock, major oil producers struggling.
> 
> If the world is really going to hell and millions dying what makes you think companies will continue to pay dividends?


We're looking at a 5% death rate in rich countries, heavily skewed older. 
It will be rough, but this too shall pass.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So much conflicting statements on the virus. I just heard on the news the virus is difficult to catch, isn't airborne and only lives a few minutes on surfaces.

Yesterday, I heard the virus is easily transmitted, can be airborne for some distance and can survive for days or weeks on a surface.

Small wonder people are panicking.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> So much conflicting statements on the virus. I just heard on the news the virus is difficult to catch, isn't airborne and only lives a few minutes on surfaces.
> 
> Yesterday, I heard the virus is easily transmitted, can be airborne for some distance and can survive for days or weeks on a surface.
> 
> Small wonder people are panicking.


Lots of bad information out there.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

newfoundlander61 said:


> I don't remember what happened to oil stocks/companies when a drop like this happened during the Guf War. Mind you that was for a different reason, but if this lasts for a few months are any canadian companies in the oil sector likely to go under?


Sure. Lots of them. Especially the big dividend payors. They are and always have been a ponzi scheme waiting to blow up.

A recession, in its most basic definition, is a situation where companies are producing too much at too low of profit margin and probably many doing this while carrying too much debt. The recession is a process where the weaker players go extinct. This is either done by bankruptcy or merger, depending on the merits of that particular company.

That said, when the dust settles and it all ends, the benefits of a recession are that the remaining companies that survive, tend to become so much MORE profitable that they make up for the ones that go under. As long as you have a pretty good cross section of the market or industry, you cannot help but own both the losers AND the winners. Since the winners will benefit more then the losses taken on the losers, it allows an index and/or a portfolio to achieve levels that they could never have achieved if the recession did not happen.

The volatility that we see during these times is just the result of investors attempting to pick the winners from the losers. Since anything that is obvious, about one stock from another, is probably already priced in, an investor is best off to simply own them all and make no attempt at this futile effort.

That was long winded way of saying yes, if it lasts a long time, a few if not many energy companies will go bankrupt or get diluted to almost nothing by issuing stock at very low prices to meet debt and operational needs.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

OptsyEagle said:


> That was long winded way of saying yes, if it lasts a long time, a few if not many energy companies will go bankrupt or get diluted to almost nothing by issuing stock at very low prices to meet debt and operational needs.


I think the big investment houses with good access to capital are going to have a field day. 
There are going to be some excellent companies that were just a little too close to the line that are going to be very cheap, particularly with the recent rate cuts and flight to safety.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think the financial dangers are more systemic and a lot more dangerous than a few oil companies going broke.

The derivative market today is far larger than it was during the last financial meltdown. Over half of all corporate lending is in the private non-bank sector.

Debt bond markets will determine how bad it will get, not the much smaller and inconsequential equity markets.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

In a way this should be called a "relief crash". We all knew its coming sooner or later...now we are in it and I'm relieved this gas bag is deflating a bit. I feel sorry for those who are getting a haircut for the first time but hair grows back in time.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eder said:


> In a way this should be called a "relief crash". We all knew its coming sooner or later...now we are in it and I'm relieved this gas bag is deflating a bit. I feel sorry for those who are getting a haircut for the first time but hair grows back in time.


....not if you're already bald,......and old......


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

:) lonewolf said:


> Everyone has their eye on the wrong thing news events i.e., Corona instead of letting the markets tell them what to do. Rusty you will do fine will not be right 100% your edge is your a true technician since you use price i.e., moving averages


Lonewolf I do enjoy your posts. My favorite indicator is the TTM Squeeze, have you heard of it? It's a momentum indicator. I follow momentum not the squeeze. Would value your opinion.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a Very Big Fan of REM!!!
Love that band.


----------

